# TT will not turn over



## geoffcjb (May 29, 2011)

Hi drove the TT to the shops turned ignition off when i then tried to restart the car the starter motor does not turn or make any sounds, on first turn of the ignition key all the dash and warnig lights come on then turn to the key to start the car nothing all dash lights stay on. the battery was new 12 months ago have checked all fuses including the ones on top of battery anyone had this type of problem Help Please

Regard
Geoff


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like your battery is now flat. Alternator? Loose terminal?

EDIT: Note to self - expand text big enough to read on phone - lights stayed ON not went off! Doh!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

if you are gonna jump her, make sure door is open. can cause a power surge otherwise i seem to recall


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> if you are gonna jump her, make sure door is open. can cause a power surge otherwise i seem to recall


Hi, If you are going to jump her, make sure drivers door is *"Closed"* before connecting jump battery & connect Neg last.
Dashpod is energised if door open & has been known to cause dash pod probs. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Geoff, If dash lights do not go off when attempting to start, then probably not battery or poor connection at battery.
Could be Ign switch prob or supply to solenoid/starter motor.
Hoggy.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

you need to tickle its belly!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

could be random cambeltsnap...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > if you are gonna jump her, make sure door is open. can cause a power surge otherwise i seem to recall
> ...


oops sozz got it wrong, thx hoggy what a dope dohhh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> could be random cambeltsnap...


would that stop it attempting to turn over tony?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > could be random cambeltsnap...
> ...


Hi, No. broken cambelt will not prevent engine turning over, unless broken valve jammed against piston & of course you will certainly hear the difference.
Hoggy.  ,


----------



## geoffcjb (May 29, 2011)

Hi all thanks for your help got a mechanic friend of mine out to look at it what had happened was the thin red wire with a connector on the end that goes to the starter/solenoid had snapped in two quick fix and the car starts.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Glad it's sorted buddy


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I had a similar problem once, turned out to be the earth strap between the starter and the engine block (I think...), was definitely an earth strap! I would hear the solenoid clicking when the ignition was on, but the starter was not getting any power as there was no earth to it.

If it is the earth strap then it probably won't jump start either.

EDIT: Just read the rest...see you fixed it, I was nearly right....


----------



## Kustomartician (Jul 30, 2014)

I've only scanned the forums for possible answers to the many issues I've had with my ALMS TT until now. I am now going to pitch in on account of the thousands of dollars this site has saved me.

On the issue of having power in the cockpit but not cranking.. In my case it was a corroded starter ground post. It's located under the battery tray. It's obvious when you pop off the tray that it would need cleaning because there are slight electrical burns on the nut. Just give it, the terminal, and the cable end a scrub with sandpaper. Reconnect it, throw the tray on (don't bolt anything else down in case it isn't the sole problem), drop the battery in and try to crank.

It took me all of 20 minutes.

Best regards.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

All helpful posts welcome - may it be the first of many


----------

